# Zebra Paw design from a greenhand



## heattransfers (Aug 5, 2009)

I am a greenhand on making the rhinestone artworks. I just learnt to help our artists when they are too busy. Does it look ok?


----------



## taricp35 (Dec 10, 2008)

greenhand....learnt? yes it looks fine.


----------



## rhinestonetransf (Feb 11, 2009)

Looks great!


----------



## heattransfers (Aug 5, 2009)

taricp35 said:


> greenhand....learnt? yes it looks fine.


Yup, this is my first artwork.


----------



## heattransfers (Aug 5, 2009)

rhinestonetransf said:


> Looks great!


Thank you Scott! It costed me half a day to finish.


----------



## dan-ann (Oct 25, 2007)

really unique - nice job

sally


----------



## Spawn (Apr 9, 2011)

Smart. I like.


----------



## BlingItOn (May 29, 2008)

heattransfers said:


> Yup, this is my first artwork.


What software program are you using to make your designs?


----------



## heattransfers (Aug 5, 2009)

BlingItOn said:


> What software program are you using to make your designs?


I am using Coreldraw


----------



## MotoskinGraphix (Apr 28, 2006)

Zebras dont have paws....How do you explain it as a Zebra?


----------



## heattransfers (Aug 5, 2009)

MotoskinGraphix said:


> Zebras dont have paws....How do you explain it as a Zebra?


Hi David, I don't mean it's Zebra's Paw. What i mean it's Zebra style!


----------



## baddjun1 (Aug 5, 2009)

Great design for a first-timer!


----------



## jiarby (Feb 8, 2007)

Zebras have black & white stripes
Zebras have hooves, not paws

You did neither one of these... so calling it Zebra Paw is not accurate

Try Rainbow Paw


----------



## heattransfers (Aug 5, 2009)

jiarby said:


> Zebras have black & white stripes
> Zebras have hooves, not paws
> 
> You did neither one of these... so calling it Zebra Paw is not accurate
> ...


Hi Glenn, thanks for your suggestions! I love the name "Rainbow Paw"!


----------



## jiarby (Feb 8, 2007)

it should be very popular in San Francisco with the animal rescue community.


----------



## scuba_steve2699 (Nov 15, 2006)

Nice design!


----------



## Corel Whisperer (Sep 1, 2010)

MotoskinGraphix said:


> Zebras dont have paws....How do you explain it as a Zebra?


I clicked on the post just to see what a Zebra Paw looked like...Rainbow Paw is a better name!


----------



## allhamps (Mar 15, 2007)

Rena, it's a great design. Cut her some slack guys We know what the intent was, and "zebra" paws aren't always black and white, they are whatever color the customer wants them to be, and in the shape of whatever paw/hoof print the customer wants


----------



## heattransfers (Aug 5, 2009)

allhamps said:


> Rena, it's a great design. Cut her some slack guys We know what the intent was, and "zebra" paws aren't always black and white, they are whatever color the customer wants them to be, and in the shape of whatever paw/hoof print the customer wants


Thank you Slick. I am very happy to hear that you agreed this is a "Zebra" Paw design!


----------



## BML Builder (Jul 8, 2008)

Rainbow paw and Zebra paw. I like them both!! You both did a good job!! Thanks for sharing!!


----------



## jiarby (Feb 8, 2007)

> We know what the intent was, and "zebra" paws aren't always black and white, they are whatever color the customer wants them to be, and in the shape of whatever paw/hoof print the customer wants


But....The OP's design was not even zebra style stripes... it was a rainbow. There was no element in the original design that could be a zebra anything. It was a paw not a hoof. The shape of the stripes was not random long skinny zebra stripes, it was fat curved uniform rainbow stripes. The color was not black and white, it was rainbow colored. 

I am just saying that that there was nothing ZEBRA about that design. I am not making any commentary about the overall design and whether it was good or bad. I even suggested where it might be a big seller.



> We know what the intent was


That is the thing.... what we know about the someone's intent only comes by reading what they actually write. We DON'T know anything other than what they tell us. Effective communication should not require the customer to figure out what you actually meant to say. A writer should write what they actually mean. 

If you are writing a product description, or item name, it will be better if it actually communicates accurately what the item is. Someone may read ZEBRA PAW and then be disappointed when they get it because the stripes are not in the zebra style. 

Maybe I should have been an English Teacher? LOL!


----------



## PlumCrazyGlitz (Jul 26, 2010)

I don't see what difference it makes what it was called.. she could have called it an elephant's foot.. all they were doing was showing their work..


----------



## Corel Whisperer (Sep 1, 2010)

We can all agree it is a very nice design and we can agree to disagree on what it should be called!


----------



## allhamps (Mar 15, 2007)

It's amazing where these threads can go Our views and perceptions are as varied and unique as our designs


----------



## Corel Whisperer (Sep 1, 2010)

Zebra Print Hoof! 



added one with white background!


----------



## allhamps (Mar 15, 2007)

Corel Whisperer said:


> Zebra Print Hoof!


Ok, that is too cute. Now it just needs to be blinged


----------



## Corel Whisperer (Sep 1, 2010)

Go for it!


----------



## GHEENEE1 (Jan 8, 2007)

Rena, did you use a macro to fill the design, with Corel?


----------



## heattransfers (Aug 5, 2009)

GHEENEE1 said:


> Rena, did you use a macro to fill the design, with Corel?


Hi Mike, I filled one dot by one dot, very costing time.


----------



## GHEENEE1 (Jan 8, 2007)

Very good and a lot of paitience. The macro I was thinking of is this A & L Enterprises This is a forum member. Mike


----------



## allhamps (Mar 15, 2007)

Corel Whisperer said:


> Go for it!


Ok, here's a rough draft of the bling


----------



## Eview1 (Apr 29, 2010)

Slick that is just too cute, love it! 

Evie


----------



## BML Builder (Jul 8, 2008)

Great job Slick!! I thought the same thing when I saw CW's design!! You did great!!


----------



## Corel Whisperer (Sep 1, 2010)

allhamps said:


> Ok, here's a rough draft of the bling


Very nice! Put a few on a shirt with "My Zebra walks all over me! and you will be all set!


----------



## Corel Whisperer (Sep 1, 2010)

I just had to add this! No, I'm not going to make them I know it is copy protected!


----------



## scuba_steve2699 (Nov 15, 2006)

Corel Whisperer said:


> I just had to add this! No, I'm not going to make them I know it is copy protected!


That made me almost spit out my coffee laughing! Great shirt!


----------



## Corel Whisperer (Sep 1, 2010)

Sorry! Have you been to the site? If so how long did you wait for him to come back into the barn? LOL


----------



## scuba_steve2699 (Nov 15, 2006)

I did go to the site. It was funny but I did not wait for them.


----------



## Corel Whisperer (Sep 1, 2010)

scuba_steve2699 said:


> I did go to the site. It was funny but I did not wait for them.


Good thing you diddn't wait. I had a friend that said she waited for an hour and didn't see them come back in. I think that is part of the fun of the site for them to see how long someone will stay logged into the page. 
OK, back to paw/hoof print designs for shirts!


----------



## allhamps (Mar 15, 2007)

Corel Whisperer said:


> Very nice! Put a few on a shirt with "My Zebra walks all over me! and you will be all set!


That would be cute


----------

